# Anyone know any short, quick novels.



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to read some stuff I can take in quickly and gets straight to the point....but yet at the same time, good (as should be expected).  Any suggestions?


----------



## pharseer (Nov 5, 2004)

Depends on what genre you like.  Frankenstein is a very short, quick read (I read it in an afternoon) as are most of Poe's work. In the midrange, Madeleine L'Engle or John Bellairs both write fairly short books.  Or you can always look into short story collections.


----------



## Ralizah (Nov 6, 2004)

*Anthem*

 It's less than 100 pages, even with its large font size.


----------



## fleakeepr (Nov 29, 2004)

Dogs of Babel, I read it on a one hour plane ride and it was very enjoyable.


----------



## daeley (Dec 2, 2004)

Eiji Tunsinagi said:
			
		

> I want to read some stuff I can take in quickly and gets straight to the point....but yet at the same time, good (as should be expected).  Any suggestions?



Many of Kurt Vonnegut's books meet your criteria and have the added bonus of being very, very good.


----------



## basta (Dec 2, 2004)

Fight Club


----------



## barefootwriter (Jun 25, 2005)

I found Fahrenheit 451 to be a fast read, and a classic, of course. 1984 also was good.

I did, however, have the benefit of never having to read either for school, so they were pure pleasure-reading.


----------



## Saponification (Jun 25, 2005)

_Fight Club_ by Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 25, 2005)

_1984_ is not a short novel.


_Slaughterhouse Five_ is fairly short, and it's easy to get through because it's so engrossing. It was over long before I wanted it to be. So it goes.


----------



## Saponification (Jun 25, 2005)

_Animal Farm_ is short, however.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes it is. Very short, very to the point, and very good. It's a pity Orwell died so young (40ish is young, dammit)...


----------



## The Thing (Jun 25, 2005)

The Rats - James Herbert
Slugs - Shaun Hutson
The Manitou - Graham Masterton

Most 70's/early 80's horror stories are short, pulpy fun. Just don't expect anything deep and meaningful.


----------



## Saponification (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, _Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger.


----------



## Vos (Jun 25, 2005)

The Giver by Lois Lowry

Our school has 15 minuit reading classes after lunch (I can only think of 3 other people in our entire school who read. The low litiracy rate was why it was implimented.). It only took me less than two weeks of these classes to finish it. so thats little over two hours.

It was on our reading list in both grade 8 and 10. I hated it in grade 8 but now I love the book, I think it's because of reading it myself.

You might want to try the Chronicals of Narnia books. That is if you don't mind the Christian allegory.


----------



## Drzava (Jun 25, 2005)

The Old Man and the Sea if you haven't already read it!


----------



## mememe (Jun 25, 2005)

Steinbeck's _*Of Mice and Men*_


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jun 25, 2005)

The two I was going to say have already been said:

Of Mice and Men- Steinbeck
Anthem- Ayn Rand
(I feel so American!)


----------



## strangedaze (Jun 26, 2005)

Night by Elie Weisel.

- Harrowing account of the holocaust.

Animal Farm by George Orwell.

- Read in one night. Simple allegory but with a poignant message.

Crash by JG Ballard.

- Under 200 pages, if you can stand constant references to engine coolant and semen.

Generation X by Douglas Coupland.

- Fairly short too, lucidly written in a converation kind of way,.

The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka.

- A novella, but a classic. One of my favorites.

Heart of Darknesss by Joseph Conrad.

- Also a novella. Another classic. Lots of depth.

Breakfast of Champions by Kurt Vonnegut.

- Little drawings and vulgarity make this hilarious. Small chapters make it easy to read in increments.


----------



## Doublethink (Jul 27, 2005)

Anthony Burgess's 'A Clockwork Orange' 149 pages


----------



## BookLover (Jul 27, 2005)

Jonathan Livingston Seagull - Richard Bach


----------



## Philo (Jul 31, 2005)

"The Time Machine" by HG Wells 

"The Adventures Of Huckleberry Finn" and "The Adventures Of Tom Sawyer" by Mark Twain


----------



## Aeryn (Jul 31, 2005)

"Night" by Elie Wiesel

One of the best books I have ever read and one that haunts me to this day.


----------



## lisajane (Jul 31, 2005)

_The Wife of Martin Guerre_. Forgotten completely who wrote it, I actually didn't like it myself, someone here might though. Set in 1600s France, some chick gets married and the husband runs away, then a new guy comes back as her husband's imposter, and when this is found out, she's banished from the village for adultery.

Under 100 pages long.


----------



## donjose444 (Jul 31, 2005)

The Croquet Player by H.G. Wells was pretty good.  I think it was only 96 pages.  I read it in less than two hours.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Aug 1, 2005)

"Hoka, Hoka, Hoka!" by Poul Anderson and some other author, sci-fi genre.

It's about teddy-bears taking over the world.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 17, 2005)

Try "How I Became Stupid" by Martin Page.  Possibly one of the funniest novels ever written.


----------



## marl (Aug 18, 2005)

"Finding Mother's Body,"  by Suzan-Lori Parks is quick, smart and entertaining.  marl


----------



## strangedaze (Aug 20, 2005)

'Night' and 'Dawn' by Elie Wiesel are both fantastic books. Good call, Aeryn.


----------



## dreamer42391 (Sep 4, 2005)

Fahrenheit 451 - by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 5, 2005)

The Lathe of Heaven by Ursulla Le Guin


----------

